# Easter Brewing



## winkle (30/3/10)

I'm not going anywhere over the Easter break so it'll be a good chance to put down a series of brews , since there's two empty kegs looking at me and two others getting close.
First up will be a much delayed Mild, followed by a Rosella Wit (finally got fruit!!), a best bitter and probably a hefeweizen or a CAP.
Should be a good few days off :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Pennywise (30/3/10)

I'll be staying in as well, brewing, my first AG now that I'm happy with the consistency of my efficiency, whoohoo. Should prolly go for something thats a proven winner, but no, I'm doing it the hard way and throwing my own recipe together.


----------



## Maple (30/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I'll be staying in as well, brewing, my first AG now that I'm happy with the consistency of my efficiency, whoohoo. Should prolly go for something thats a proven winner, but no, I'm doing it the hard way and throwing my own recipe together.


Proven - Schmovin, that'd be the e-e-easy option. to quote RF, : 

Two roads diverged in a wood, and I--
I took the one less traveled by,
And that has made all the difference

Good luck, dive in, learn it-love it.


----------



## bum (30/3/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I'll be staying in as well, brewing, my first AG now that I'm happy with the consistency of my efficiency, whoohoo. Should prolly go for something thats a proven winner, but no, I'm doing it the hard way and throwing my own recipe together.


 
WHAT?! No DSGA?! I'm pretty sure that's a banning offence. 

Good work, HB. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## winkle (30/3/10)

bum said:


> *WHAT?! No DSGA?! I'm pretty sure that's a banning offence.
> *
> Good work, HB. Let us know how it goes.


  
Yep, hope it goes well.


----------



## Pennywise (30/3/10)

I know I know, I was gonna go the DSGA, but I'm a bit of a rebel :lol: Will just be a simple APA though. I'm pretty confident that all will go to plan, after all the reading I've done over the last 2 years or so, and the last 6 months I turned out a few partials with good results. Pity I don't have the time to make all my brews AG, but oh well, I can still turn out a ripper kit/extract (IMO anyway  ).


----------



## Pollux (30/3/10)

I'll be looking at doing 4 in 4 days, just haven't had time lately and thanks to being off work sick over Easter and the wife having a long weekend I can brew everyday.....

Best get recipe writing.


----------



## petesbrew (30/3/10)

If I can get an arvo in, I'll be brewing up a Bohemian Pilsner I've had on the cards for a few weeks.


----------



## Pennywise (30/3/10)

Just recieved a nice SS celi tap in the mail B) , will be enjoying that after brewday thats for sure. By by cheap arse Dorado half faulty tap


----------



## fraser_john (30/3/10)

I had four brews planned, but decided to go get beer fed to me at Kirems place instead! My head will probably regret that.

It will be down to a single brew for the next Corio Bay Brewers internal comp.


----------



## A3k (30/3/10)

I'd banned myself from AG brewing until I finished all my renos (walls out, kitchen in etc).
But then I noticed Easter and I haven't done an AG in months, so decided that rules are meant to be broken so ordered the stuff today.
I'll be doing a rice lager followed by a Dortmunder Export.


----------



## probablynathan (30/3/10)

I'm planning on having a go at the Little Creatures Bright Ale Clone and setting up my kegs.


----------



## Dutchbrew76 (30/3/10)

not going far so it'll be bottling a cerveza for me, first time bulk priming..... :icon_cheers:


----------



## wakkatoo (30/3/10)

Not brewing over the easter break, I'll be wakeboarding. Ordering some gear today to put down three brews next week - Helles Bock as a tester for the Vic July swap, sweet stout and a schwarzbier.


----------



## TidalPete (30/3/10)

Not quite over Easter Winkle (Unless you count milling the grain bill Easter Monday arvo?  ) but a Roggenbier with a twist is planned for the Tuesday. First Roggerthelodger for a while.

T


----------



## DUANNE (31/3/10)

ill be doing four brews over easter.start with a chocy porter,aussie lager and big ipa. number 4 still not quite decided on yet.might have a go at the riggwelter clone o cybi


----------



## manticle (31/3/10)

Young's special london clone tester which I didn't get to brew on the weekend (ingredients only delivered today) and another brew to demonstrate how not to do it to another brewer - maybe a dry stout, maybe my alt-ish thing.

If I get time I may put down a simple Aussie ale too.


----------



## chappo1970 (31/3/10)

I am plum out of beer thanks to Franko, Pumpy, Hogan, Schooey and Les <_< . So I'm going to hopefully pump out 3 x doubles. An ESB, an APA and prolly a nice Mild. Hopefully this will all happen on Sunday after the kids get all zoned out on chocolate excesses.  

Chap Chap


----------



## Gavo (31/3/10)

Need to get stocks up a bit so there is already a double Kolsh int he fermenter fridge and will be doing a double APA over the weekend. Might try the Citra hops in this one.

Gavo


----------



## coe-crl (31/3/10)

I'm going to be away so I'm going to attempt a mini (10L) BIAB at the in-laws. Have to cart my own 20L pot to melbourne for the please, but hopefully will have a tasty Cascade/Amarillo APA to drink when I'm down there in June. I'll miss my mash/lauter tun though .


----------



## Steve (31/3/10)

Im doing a Belgian Pale Ale and a S189 lager of some description.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Daniel.lear (31/3/10)

Hmmm... I hadn't planed on brewing over the break, as my kegs are full, but what the hey. I'll brew a mild and a CPA, or a Mild and a psuedo rice lager depends on how i feel  

Although for it all to happen I need my stout to finish as it hogging room in my fermenting fridge, its currently sitting at 1022 @ 20C after a cool ferment with 1968  Time for a stir...

Leary


----------



## redbeard (31/3/10)

A maibock, perhaps an ipa and maybe a braggot


----------



## QldKev (31/3/10)

Not sure what I'm brewing yet; maybe some JSGA; but I plan on getting 6 cubes full by the end of the weekend.

QldKev


----------



## schooey (31/3/10)

Chappo said:


> I am plum out of beer thanks to Franko, Pumpy, Hogan, Schooey and Les. So I'm going to hopefully pump out 3 x doubles. An ESB, an APA and prolly a nice Mild. Hopefully this will all happen on Sunday after the kids get all zoned out on chocolate excesses.
> 
> Chap Chap




...Dry yer eyes, Princess...

I edited it for you to make it more correct, Chappo.... If you like, I'll be behind the bar at the FIL's pub up on the QLD border for most of Easter, swing by an I'll shout you a couple of dozen schooeys of gold..


----------



## chappo1970 (31/3/10)

schooey said:


> ...Dry yer eyes, Princess...
> 
> I edited it for you to make it more correct, Chappo.... If you like, I'll be behind the bar at the FIL's pub up on the QLD border for most of Easter, swing by an I'll shout you a couple of dozen schooeys of gold..




:lol: How far past the border? I will in Tweed on Sunday.


----------



## marksfish (31/3/10)

not brewing due to working the whole long weekend but i have 2 fermenting and 2 c.cing atm. may all who brew hit their targets :icon_cheers:


----------



## schooey (31/3/10)

Same lattitude as Tweed.... just a little farther West... 


Ever heard of Goondiwonderland? When you get there, you've almost made it


----------



## Kleiny (31/3/10)

I will probably do a stout on friday or saturday in between renovating and plastering dads shed extension bar motorbike pool room

either oatmeal or FES im not real sure, i have some oats to use up.

and the i had better do another american brown (operation mongoose double batch) this beer does not last long around my place.

Kleiny


----------



## daemon (31/3/10)

I've got the week off after Easter, so certainly the plan is to fill a few cubes while time permits. Most of my weekends are full in April and I have child #2 due in May, so I'll need some instant kegs 

Planning a double mild batch, and three different porters. I have some hazelnut to use in one, home made vanilla (imported bourbon beans + bottle of vodka + 8 months) and another of my choc porter. One of these will end up being my case swap beer in July, so they all should be nicely balanced by then.


----------



## praxis178 (31/3/10)

Probably doing a Belgian blonde of some description, a wit and maybe something heavy......probably also of Belgian origin.... 

My sister is going to hate me, she recons I brew too much as it is, but I feel starting a brew every two weeks is just about right.


----------



## manticle (31/3/10)

Thomas J. said:


> I feel starting two brews every week is just about right.




Yeah good start.


----------



## praxis178 (31/3/10)

manticle said:


> Yeah good start.



Thanks for fixing that for me!


----------



## Bizier (31/3/10)

I delayed visiting family for one day and will spend friday brewing.

Mild ale if my 1187 comes tomorrow.
US Pale if it doesn't

Then watching the WRC Jordan leg at 6


----------



## grod5 (31/3/10)

Pale ale on Friday same recipe as the last but upping the late hop additions for a little tweak.

daniel


----------



## scrumpy (31/3/10)

cant believe it, four days off, four empty kegs..... One thirsty dude!!!

brewing a Bitter on Fri and a Yanki Amber on Sat..

really looking forward to a couple of days in the man cave :super:


----------



## winkle (31/3/10)

I'm looking at an English theme on Friday. The wheat's on Saturday - really looking forward to the Rosella wit (should look alarming).


----------



## toojays (31/3/10)

I'm gonna make my first all-extract brew on Friday. The Centamarillo, but with some steeped grain (also a first for me) to try and give it a bit of a redder colour. Red Centamarillo.


----------



## Mitcho (31/3/10)

Hey Schooey,

don't think I'll make it that far north by Easter so how about sending a few bottles of the local produce down south to gods own (adelaide....)?


----------



## notung (31/3/10)

Planning to do three different brews over the next 1-2 weeks: Saisoon buffoon, Fourstar's Reunification Express and Mugwort Anti-imperial stout. I have some stuff on the way down from Craftbrewer but I really worry that I picked the worst time to order liquid yeast! Please don't be sitting in the post office until Tuesday!


----------



## NickB (31/3/10)

I'll definitely be brewing anywhere up to four batches over the long weekend...Have four empty cubes just begging to be filled....ahem...

Pillar of Stout MK III and Citra Summer Ale are definites, but may do another Rice Lager, and maybe a Mild or another batch of Aussie Old Ale. Also kegging a batch of Take Your Pils that is CCing atm, then I'll be close to having all seven kegs full - an Easter Miracle! h34r:

Just need to refill both the gas bottles as they ran out during my Breakfast Beers and BBQ with Batz on Sunday 

Cheers


----------



## scoundrel (1/4/10)

currently have my ginger ninja bubbling away in the fermenting fridge, if i get paid before i start work to morrow my xmas in july caseswap beer will get done friday, im only short 500g ldme and some 3787 (will cube and ferment later if nee be.) im fookin sick of t-58 don't go brew shopping pissed boys. iw alked out of my local with 9 pks of t-58 for some reason?


----------



## warra48 (1/4/10)

Will brew a Mild, as soon as I've built up my starter of WY1968.


----------



## DiscoStu (1/4/10)

Bottling my mild that's in the fermentor tomorrow then hope to get two batches done over the weekend (kids and SWMBO dependant)

Probably a Nut Brown Ale and a Kiwi Blond Ale


----------



## stuart13 (1/4/10)

ESB.


----------



## WarmBeer (1/4/10)

No brewy-brewy for me, despite the 40 odd kilo's of grain sitting in my garage, as it's all un-crushed.

So, first priority is to build the hopper for my mill.

Then, if I've got time, I'll be copying Operation Mongoose


----------



## C_west (1/4/10)

I am going away over the weekend but I planned in advance and have a Hefe fermenting away nicely then on monday (hopefully) I will be brewing up a dunkel-weizen for the 3068 yeast cake.


----------



## cdbrown (1/4/10)

Spending most of the weekend getting our old house ready for sale. Might squeeze in a brew if I'm lucky. Stocks are a bit low at the moment with one keg nearly ready to go.


----------



## Fourstar (1/4/10)

I think i will be whipping out the little sister version of my xmas in july case swap beer, An amber ale based around Fat Tire. If all goes well i will then prepare for the 6.8% big sister version destined for the swap! B)


----------



## brettprevans (1/4/10)

i think ill put down AndyTork's Chino/Dano lager (danish lager with chinese hops). as it needs to lager, ill get that done first.

if I get a chance to do a 2nd brew then it will be my King Cali Amber Ale (an almost imperial amber ale with cal common yeast)

and if i can find some good cheap ginger then ill bang out a gingerbeer


----------



## brendo (1/4/10)

hoping to knock out a couple of brews on Monday.

A fair chance a Northern english brown will feature in there, and if I have the necessary ingredients (and once I have listened to the podcast) i might try and bang out Jamil's CYBI version of Blacksheep's Riggwelter Strong Ale.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (1/4/10)

I'm planning to do a couple of extract brews on Friday:

25L Resin Dog Pilsner on US05 (50g Brewers Gold and 25g Topaz @ flameout) 
25L Dusseldorf Alt on 2565 kolsch yeast

Both fermented at 16 degrees C

I've never attempted either so no idea what to expect :huh:


----------



## Maple (1/4/10)

brendo said:


> hoping to knock out a couple of brews on Monday.
> 
> A fair chance a Northern english brown will feature in there, and if I have the necessary ingredients (and once I have listened to the podcast) i might try and bang out Jamil's CYBI version of Blacksheep's Riggwelter Strong Ale.


Good luck with riggwelter hopping... me, I can't be fuggled into it.

Edit, just finished listening to it, seems the clone was different hopping ot the stated interview. Retract, and planned to brew.


----------



## chappo1970 (1/4/10)

Change of plan bconnery's RYE ESB! :icon_drool2: 



schooey said:


> Same lattitude as Tweed.... just a little farther West...
> 
> 
> Ever heard of Goondiwonderland? When you get there, you've almost made it




Way too far big fella


----------



## Gout (1/4/10)

I think its a good chance to clean out the brewing stocks a tad. so I plan to put a turbo yeast down to use up some essence i found. A plain-ish pale ale to use up some ale malt and crystal malt + some hops.

This also gives me a reason to test out the new brew stand/setup/chiller etc and possibly inspire me to finally install the conical fermenter into the fridge. That said if i get 1/3 of it done i will be happy


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (1/4/10)

schooey said:


> Same lattitude as Tweed.... just a little farther West...
> 
> 
> Ever heard of Goondiwonderland? When you get there, you've almost made it




Ah must be Toobeer for a few more than 2 ,, haha been years since had a beer or 3 out that way ..


----------



## big78sam (1/4/10)

I've got a "4 shades of stout" from the recipe DB in the cube and a starter of 1187 being stepped up (a big one this time plus some beating of the wort in the first couple of days, I'm sick of stalled fermentations with this yeast). This will go in the fermenter over the weekend.

Also just ordered grain from grain and grape for a nice malty amber ale (hopefully). It'll be the first brew in my new urn and the first recipe I've put together myself so I'll see how it goes...


----------



## Rustyc30 (1/4/10)

Started my Easter brewing today with a Schwarzbier and have a double batch of Vienna Lager ready to go down and might knock out a LCBA clone with 1098 if I get the chance.


----------



## paulwolf350 (1/4/10)

3 brews planned for easter, my Golden Ale, an Oatmeal Stout, and a Barleywine

Paul


----------



## gregs (1/4/10)

QldKev said:


> Not sure what I'm brewing yet; maybe some JSGA; but I plan on getting 6 cubes full by the end of the weekend.
> 
> QldKev




6 cubes Kev! Thats a bit flimsy, feel like doing a triple over the week end?


----------



## Plastic Man (1/4/10)

2 brews planned. Not sure what yet but will feature home grown Cascade. Ended up with 300gr of dried flowers from 2nd year plant - which I was pretty stoked about, (ALDI dehydrator worked a treat as well). Will be using a good dose of them in something, (probably a hightail ale clone as I have some POR in the freezer as well).

Need to do 2 as I'm out of beer. Made a miracle box up 2 weeks ago and took it camping with some friends weekend before last. Worked very well. Too well in fact. 2 kegs drained....


----------



## Korev (1/4/10)

FES tomorrow - just working on the recipe

P1


----------



## QldKev (1/4/10)

gregs said:


> 6 cubes Kev! That’s a bit flimsy, feel like doing a triple over the week end?



We could try to push two triples through on that machine of yours; but that would equal five by the time I left the house a beer; still would make for a constructive brew day (and destructive for our livers). We could always go for a record, three triples in day; that would be a lot of beer.

QldKev


----------



## brettprevans (1/4/10)

Something very soul sucking about seeing ur brew rig dirty and with cobwebs... But very satisfying to clean it and have it ready to brew. Just cleaning the rig made me desperate to brew. Will be vbrewing satuday and doing a hop inventory tonight. 6kg to catalogue.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (1/4/10)

This weekend i have 5 days off :super: and Sunday is looking like a good day to brew:-

Robust Porter, XXXX Clone, and My Aussie Ale (completly and utterly revised - Dunno what im using yet  )

ALL DOUBLE BATCHES!!! Plan to put 1 in a cube and the rest in the fermenter for all 3! The missus helped me fund the ambitious project, but i have to help her with the housework 2nite :angry: ! (annoyed GRUNT!) Yes dear i'm coming!............  

Gotta go!

_W_ 

EDIT: Hope everyone has a HOPPY ESTER (not a very nice thing to say i know, but everyone i'm friends with on facebook wont understand the joke......)


----------



## scotteth (1/4/10)

So far I've got my first trappist style planned. Am going to use up some Chinese saaz hops (  ). 

Was only going for one but I think this thread has inspired to go for a second brew. Yep definitely a lightweight when it comes to brewing volumes.


----------



## brettprevans (1/4/10)

scotteth said:


> So far I've got my first trappist style planned. Am going to use up some Chinese saaz hops (  ).
> 
> Was only going for one but I think this thread has inspired to go for a second brew. Yep definitely a lightweight when it comes to brewing volumes.


It's not how much u brew but how u brew it !


----------



## manticle (1/4/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Will be vbrewing satuday



GB?


----------



## Josh (1/4/10)

Will keg my Munich Helles and...
Brew a double batch of Doppelbock Friday, half of which will be Eised. 
Chocolate RoggenBock on Saturday.

WLP838 for all of the above.

Back to work Sunday afternoon.


----------



## boybrewer (2/4/10)

I started brewing yesterday the first was a Brown Ale this went well . I had a brew bitch and he was a great help thanks to Siborg and the other that I have already mashed in this morning is a Pale Ale with Centennial and Amarillo hops . Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm beer .


----------



## Sydneybrewer (2/4/10)

i am in envy of you guys, i have to work right through easter and worse of all scheduled in for a double shift easter sunday 6am-10pm


----------



## stuart13 (2/4/10)

About to start sparging my ESB...


----------



## WitWonder (2/4/10)

Well today will be welding the new brew stand together followed by bottling a belgian DSA, then Sunday I might see if I can crank out a batch of the good doctors golden ale.


----------



## Pennywise (2/4/10)

Just mashed in, missed my temp by 1-1.5 degrees, not a total disaster, will just end up with a bit more body which I don't mind. Recipe is an APA, 3kg MO, 2kg Pils, 250g crystal, bittered with Warrior and Late hops are Centenial & Amarillo. Hoping to get 1054 in 22 litres, and will be 38ish IBU. Should I be boiling for 90 mins with the Pilsner malt in there or will 60 be fine?


----------



## Pollux (2/4/10)

All Amarillo Ale is now sitting in the mashtun downstairs...

Kind of wish I had gone and got my 120L pot and burner last week instead of next week, I could be pumping out 5 doubles this weekend if I had.....


----------



## gregs (2/4/10)

Well Ive mashed-in a 46l batch of the old Hobgoblin this morning for the first time (new recipe) looks good colour wise and smells great.


----------



## yardy (2/4/10)

gregs said:


> Well Ive mashed-in a 46l batch of the old Hobgoblin this morning for the first time (new recipe) looks good colour wise and smells great.



interested to see how this turns out, been researching a clone

cheers


----------



## Pennywise (2/4/10)

DrSmurto has an awesome version. I've only made the extract version of his AG one but if that's anything to go by the AG one would be nearly bang on


----------



## gregs (2/4/10)

yardy said:


> interested to see how this turns out, been researching a clone
> 
> cheers




I think you will have to come around and help me sample it Yards. :chug:


----------



## yardy (2/4/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> DrSmurto has an awesome version. I've only made the extract version of his AG one but if that's anything to go by the AG one would be nearly bang on




is it in the DB ?

should go and check for myself i suppose..

cheers


----------



## praxis178 (2/4/10)

First brew of the weekend is about halfway through sacc rest, so should be sparging in about 40mins..... Then when it's in the kettle I'll start grinding the grain for tomorrows effort: Belgian Blonde Rye, no point in rushing these things, one a day is plenty! LOL 

Might *if* I feel overly energetic grind the grain for Monday's wit too.....


----------



## raven19 (2/4/10)

Not quite brewing, but I did just install a proper shelf in the old ferment fridge, so I can ferment the Scwartzbier from this weekend.  

Waiting on the arrival of the new MM2 mill prior to next brew.


----------



## Josh (2/4/10)

Turns out my mash tun can't handle the 15.5kg of grain for the first half of the double batch. So I split the mash between my mash tun and a handy pail. Kettle is boiling away now. Floor in the kitchen is sticky from a dropped hose full of sweet wort. It's not a great brew day, but I've got the place to myself and I'm gonna go for the second batch anyway.


----------



## Pollux (2/4/10)

Nice one Josh.....

My Amarillo Ale is now in the cube, batch 2 tomorrow.....Wife has requested a brew free day on Sunday, I've been good enough to accept, although I might just use it as a chance to build the rig instead if I get to Bunnings tomorrow...


----------



## Siborg (2/4/10)

beer belly said:


> I started brewing yesterday the first was a Brown Ale this went well . I had a brew bitch and he was a great help thanks to Siborg and the other that I have already mashed in this morning is a Pale Ale with Centennial and Amarillo hops . Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm beer .



No worries, beer belly. I've learnt heaps just from watching/helping out. 

That Pale Ale smelt great and the extra hops should be good anyway. I just took a gravity reading of my golden ale I did last week, and I got 1.008. Should be 4.3%ABV... not too bad for my first attempt at AG, ey? I had to have a taste, and it is unbelievable. Glad I added those late hops. I love amarillo now! I might check the gravity later on tonight and if its the same, I'll start cold crashing. 

Look forward to brewing that stout soon.


----------



## matho (2/4/10)

just finnished brewing a german lager today

first brew since moving so my equipment was all over the place, was going to brew on tuesday but swmbo said last night it was best to brew today so before i brewed i had to fix the motor on the mill and fit a thermowell to the HLT.

sacch temp was a bit low had to add 2 lts of boiling water to get it to 64 deg
manifold fell of whilst mashing so had to scoop it out to reattach it.

apart from that the day was fine hit all the rest of my numbers , hopefully it'll turn out ok

95% wey pils
5% wey munich 1

and hopped to 28 IBU's with tettnanger

cheer's matho


----------



## Bizier (2/4/10)

Nightmare brewday.

Brewed a freezer cleaner IPA, and tried to get rid of some flaked barley as well while I was at it.

58L preboil of 1.072, goods times. Long mash doing some kegging chores and trying to cleanly harvest yeast.

Besides the flaked barley burning because I put too much into the pot trying to gelatinise it, all went fine. Until. guests arrived. I added a kilo or so of frozen wet hops from last season. It turned the wort to porridge. I couldn't get it to transfer. Sanitised my arms TWICE and tried to jury-rig a mesh bag onto my pickup, did not work. Ended up with chilled, outdoor-wild-yeast-exposed wort for many many many times longer than I am comfortable with as I held my siphon tube inside a mesh colander below the wort surface.

All cleaned up now, demolished a few beers. Life is not so bad when you have half decent beer on tap.


----------



## praxis178 (2/4/10)

Bizier said:


> Nightmare brewday.
> 
> Brewed a freezer cleaner IPA, and tried to get rid of some flaked barley as well while I was at it.
> 
> ...



You might be surprised at how well this one will turn out, or not. <_< 

I on the other hand had a great brewday, everything went to plan hit my temps and got my, now, usual 104ish % efficiency (don't ask, I've given up trying to figure that one out!). So I now have another 19L of Sorachi Summer ale on the go, it's just too nice not to have around!

Tomorrow it will be the turn of the Belgian Blonde to do her rye trip through the mash tun! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## barls (2/4/10)

hopefully brewing, on sunday, my smoked belgian dark strong for the july case swap. this is all dependent on me getting my smoker fixed as the bottom broke on my cheap arse pot.


----------



## TidalPete (2/4/10)

gregs said:


> Well Ive mashed-in a 46l batch of the old Hobgoblin this morning for the first time (new recipe) looks good colour wise and smells great.




Hey gregs,

I've fine-tuned my Hobgoblin clone TTBOMA but wouldn't mind a Captain Cook at yours? h34r:  
A lot of brewers seem to think of Hobgoblin as an Old Ale when it's actually a Northern Brown according to BJCP 2008.  
PM me if you're interested in comparing recipes.

T


----------



## Bizier (2/4/10)

> You might be surprised at how well this one will turn out, or not.



Thanks.

I know. My last effort like this using a bunch of wet hops with people over, which I conveniently forgot how much trouble it was with my setup (I have no idea why after 50 beers). It ended up bagging 3rd at state, and with some age as well. tyhe thing is I hate not being in control. I had prepared a certain amount of yeast, but ended up wishing I had the entire amount of yeast from both fermenters I kegged just to provide unstoppable competition, but alas, the rest of my yeast was headed to sea. Nothing I can do now except hope that it is OK and drink it quick if it is.


----------



## brettprevans (3/4/10)

Well I've screwed the pooch a little. All 7 recipes I thought I could do u either don't have the yeast ready or am missing hops. So I'm going to do Docs yardglass lite with munichII instead of dark wheat and sub a little cascade with amrillo. Who runs out of cascade! 

Will knock out a 'red drunken mongrel monk' which will use up the last of extract and a kit I found cleaning up throw sone caraaroma/red for colour and grains of paradise and camomile holdings and saaz for giggles. 

Will also do a LPRC 'liquid panty remover cider', mixed juices with 1kg honey, cinamon and vanilla. Backsweeten with lactose. Maybe throw a bottle of vodka in latter on. It's for a party and mass appeal not craft appeal. 

If I get to the market to get cheap Ginger then I'll bash out a Ginger beer.


----------



## yardy (3/4/10)

gregs said:


> I think you will have to come around and help me sample it Yards. :chug:




you've twisted my rubber arm halfway up my back, look forward to it B) 

cheers

Dave


----------



## drew9242 (3/4/10)

Did a Kolsch brew yesterday with a mate. All went to plan, which is good. Just hoping this yeast gets fired up sooner rather then later.

Other wise should be a great beer.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (3/4/10)

Josh said:


> It's not a great brew day, but I've got the place to myself and I'm gonna go for the second batch anyway.



Hey! I'm doing 3 dbl batches this weekend. Although its saturday, i thought i'd do atleast 1 today (planned 3 dbls for sunday). had my first BIAB bag rip on me about an hr and a 1/2 ago! GRRRRR! :angry: But having said that, 1/2 hr with a tea strainer sorted most of the problem out!



Pollux said:


> Nice one Josh.....
> 
> Wife has requested a brew free day on Sunday, I've been good enough to accept, although I might just use it as a chance to build the rig instead if I get to Bunnings tomorrow...



Funny u posted that! my missus said the only day i could brew WAS Sunday (water to wine, grain to beer...... pretty close i think!) I gotta go to bunnings 2morrow aswell (or this arvo!) get a new ball valve, and a couple of back-nuts! for my party esky/mash tun.....


----------



## praxis178 (3/4/10)

Sparging my Belgian Blonde ATM. A bit slower than expected, did much better yesterday with the high wheat summer ale, than I am with this low rye blonde..... Didn't use rice hulls in either, oh well one more lesson learnt. 

edit:Spelling.


----------



## winkle (3/4/10)

Should have been brewing a Best Bitter right now but thanks to StillScottish and S/R and a bottle of rum last night I'm having a nanna nap and hoping the fairies clean up the mess. <_< 
Brewing should resume this afternoon.


----------



## Murcluf (3/4/10)

Czech Pils on Thursday night FES right now


----------



## Pollux (3/4/10)

Two down, two to go....


----------



## barls (3/4/10)

barls said:


> hopefully brewing, on sunday, my smoked belgian dark strong for the july case swap. this is all dependent on me getting my smoker fixed as the bottom broke on my cheap arse pot.


smoker fixed and up and running right now. the whole house smells like smoke and rum. looks like im brewing tomorrow.


----------



## QldKev (3/4/10)

Well here's my start to the Easter brew.

A double JSGA and single Aussie Ale, sitting and a slow chilling






That's not air bubbles on the aussie ale, its fresh hops straight off the bine.


QldKev


----------



## NickB (3/4/10)

I'll definitely be pumping out three or four batches. Just had two kegs blow in two beers. And another that can't be more than a pint or two away! Damn it!!!!

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (3/4/10)

NickB said:


> I'll definitely be pumping out three or four batches. Just had two kegs blow in two beers. And another that can't be more than a pint or two away! Damn it!!!!
> 
> Cheers



Better get your skates on then Young Nick. :beer: 
Easter is 50% kaput in just under 5.5 hours. 
I, OTOH, have plenty of time to mill my grain for my Tuesday brewday.  

T


----------



## NickB (3/4/10)

'tis OK Pete, will live off the other two taps for the time being


----------



## brettprevans (3/4/10)

Few equipment issues increased brew length incredible, didn't hit volume or gravity. Luckily watering down I hit my gavity and volume. Thx Christ for light beer! 
Got a stuck sparge with just ale and Munich! WTF! 

All done pitching yeast soon. 

The 2 'nasty' brews cider and k&k  will be tomorrow


----------



## Fents (4/4/10)

smashed out an 80L batch of a citra apa, washed 10 kegs within an inch of their lives, two fermenters, mash tun and kettle is soaking now. I swear PBW is worth its weight in gold. Best cleaner ever invented. All my fermenters and kettle had beer stone bad and this stuff just wipes it away clean. Best brew day ever hit all targets and everthings shiny.


----------



## barls (4/4/10)

just finished cracking my smoked belgian dark strong and waiting for hlt to warm up enough. will see how it turns out.


----------



## praxis178 (4/4/10)

Lay day today, crushed grains for tomorrow's wit last night and have everything else ready to go, including the starter ticking along nicely now.

So that's two down, one to go.....


----------



## winkle (4/4/10)

I'm somewhat behind where I'd have liked to be, however have a Dark Mild fermenting away and about to mash in a Best Bitter. Might even get the rosella wit down today as well.


----------



## yardy (4/4/10)

done and dusted an Irish Red, if I can get a gas refill i'm considering a Vienna Lager tomorrow


----------



## Tyred (4/4/10)

I'll be making a chocolate, coffee and oatmeal stout on Monday. I was going to do it today but got out of bed way too late.


----------



## NickB (4/4/10)

Mashing away on a double batch of NZ Summer Wheat as I type. Had a bit of a stuck mash moment at the start but it's cleared up now!

6kg Weyermann Dark Wheat
2kg BB Galaxy

20g Citra FWH
30g BSaaz @ 20


Hoping to get a Dark Mild or Pillar of Stout down as well today, but it'll be a late one if I do. Maybe tomorrow for the both, and maybe even another AndrewQLDs Lite Rice Lager.


Cheers!


----------



## Gout (4/4/10)

i had a shocker easter weekend  migraine friday - which ended with me in bed for 2 days. I left the yeast starter on the heter pad "just to warm it up" and killed that starter ...... and the kegs just ran out with a 20ml beer

So i give up on this weekend its just not meant to be maybe...... I should go drink a VB to inspire me


----------



## jakub76 (4/4/10)

I put down my first Lager batch on Saturday. Got a starter going Thursday with Wyeast 2308, Munich Lager.

Going for a malt-forward pale lager inspired by what I like about Carlsburg FOH.

3.25 kg Pilsen Malt (Weyermann Premium)

500g Maris Otter

250g CaraPils (Weyermann)

1kg Rice (long grain, gelatinized in 4L of water)


35g Hallertauer (Pellets, 6.3% AA, 60 mins)


----------



## Bribie G (4/4/10)

jakub76 said:


> I put down my first Lager batch on Saturday. Got a starter going Thursday with Wyeast 2308, Munich Lager.
> 
> Going for a malt-forward pale lager inspired by what I like about Carlsburg FOH.
> 
> ...



Ha telepathetic

Friday I made:

*NZ Hallertau Lager
*
4000 Barrett Burston Galaxy
1000 rice
330 Carapils

45 NZ Hallertau
S-189

And today

*American Cream Ale*

4000 Barrett Burston Galaxy
1000 Polenta dry weight then cooked
330 Carapils

20 Galena 90 mins
Wyeast 1050 ? American Ale

I've got ambers and brown ales coming out of my ears, time to lighten up


----------



## praxis178 (5/4/10)

Just finished the protein rest on my Wit, and about to start the decoction...... Now I just have to remember to find somewhere to put the fermenter so it can ferment before I get that far! LOL


----------



## NickB (5/4/10)

Just started the mash on 

"Old Rifle Range Dark Mild"

2.75kg Maris Otter
250g Biscuit
200g CaraRed
200g Med Crystal
200g CaraFa II

10g Target @ 60
10g EKG & 15g Fuggles @ 20

Going with either the Ringwood(1187) or Whitbread(1099) yeast.


and then probably following up with

"Pillar of Stout (MKIII)"

4.4kg Maris Otter
385g Roast
250g Chocolate
225g Black Patent
95g CaraFa II

35g POR @ 60
30g Aus. Tettnang @ 20

Going onto the yeast cake of the above beer.

Cheers!


----------



## Tony (5/4/10)

i wasnt going to brew but its wet and boring day so i will no chill a stout.

4 of Spades Stout

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.40
Anticipated OG: 1.044 Plato: 10.87
Anticipated EBC: 67.8
Anticipated IBU: 38.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
74.1 4.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5
11.1 0.60 kg. TF Flaked Barley UK 1.034 0
3.7 0.20 kg. TF Brown Malt UK 1.033 160
3.7 0.20 kg. Weyermann Choc Wheat Germany 1.035 1100
3.7 0.20 kg. TF Roasted Barley UK 1.033 1300
3.7 0.20 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 550

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
46.00 g. Wye Challenger Pellet 7.90 38.2 60 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1275 Thames Valley Ale


----------



## wambesi (5/4/10)

Was going to brew yesterday Saturday as well as today but as we only moved house last weekend the brewery wasn't set up properly - still isn't actually. Unpacking as I need things!

Just mashed in on a modified Doc Smurto's Golden Ale. Second time now (was my first BIAB AG) so interesting to see if I can detect if I am doing anything better and also now using the three vessel system.

As well as cleaning the gar...brewery I am also starting to size up the chest freezer to modify a collar a mate gave me so I can move away from my one keg in the shared fridge. Knew it would pay off to buy the missus a new freezer!
Also have a party keg to start building...so much to do!


----------



## devo (5/4/10)

I managed to pump out a B Saaz Pale ale on Saturday and pitched a pint of US56 slurry I harvested from my previous brew. This brew is a bit of an experiment because I used the grain recipe for my Boh Pilsner but will ferment it like an APA just to see how the grain translates as opposed to my usual APA grain profile.

Today I managed to sit down and replace all the rubber poppet seals on 8 of my kegs and check them all for leaks. I had one keg leak the other week and lost about 3ltr of ale. :angry:


----------



## Pollux (5/4/10)

Just finished my third for the weekend, probably going to take a day off tomorrow, wife will be at work, little one in daycare and I have an urge to finish a few games on the Xbox.


----------



## QldKev (5/4/10)

Another good brew day.

A boil is starting




The final products
2 x Landlords (a double), my first time made with Maris Otter, hit 76% into the cube
1 x Budvar, made with real Saaz to compare to the Chinese Saaz, hit 74% into the cube.
so fairly consistent; and today I did not sparge with hot water. 



So add in the double JSGA and single Aussie Ale made 2 days ago it should keep me going until Thunus comes to visit :chug: 

I still remember back before the Bundy Brewers

Before AndrewQld there was kits
Before Gregs and Thunus there was Single BIAB
And thanks to Henno and Budwiser for the motivation to keep trying things.

*Now a double and single BIAB * :beer: 


QldKev


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (5/4/10)

_WALLACE_ said:


> This weekend i have 5 days off :super: and Sunday is looking like a good day to brew:-
> 
> Robust Porter, XXXX Clone, and My Aussie Ale (completly and utterly revised - Dunno what im using yet  )
> 
> ...




Just Finished the 3rd brew (Robust Porter - A bit of work in that one manticle!, sure it will turn out bloody nice though!) ive only done a handful of single biab's in the past, this weekend has blown me away! hit all volume and gravity targets, and filled all 3 fermenters and 3 of my cubes. More than impressed with my efforts!
Gotta give thanks to half of the users on the forum for giving me the info i needed (espicially Manticle, for your heads-up on the porter recipie) to brew the brews i brew all-so frequently..... Just gotta pitch my yeast in the morn, then relax for the rest of it!


----------



## Bizier (5/4/10)

QldKev said:


> Another good brew day.
> 
> A boil is starting
> View attachment 36935
> ...


 Monster!


----------



## gregs (5/4/10)

Heres the 138 litres I popped out over the Easter break. I would have to say It was a great weekend with 92 litres of E.S.B, 92 litres of Galaxy A.PA and 92 litres of Northern Brown, lifes good. :beerbang:


----------



## gregs (5/4/10)

Bizier said:


> Monster!



Kev, Id have to agree that the Bundy brewers are great people and great motivation, go the Bundy brewers. Looks like we have a few beers to sample. :chug:


----------



## leiothrix (5/4/10)

gregs said:


> Heres the 138 litres I popped out over the Easter break. I would have to say It was a great weekend with 92 litres of E.S.B, 92 litres of Galaxy A.PA and 92 litres of Northern Brown, lifes good. :beerbang:
> View attachment 36943



Umm, 92+92+92=276, but who's counting.

Unless you mean you brewed 138L and consumed 276L, in which case I bow to you.


----------



## gregs (5/4/10)

leiothrix said:


> Umm, 92+92+92=276, but who's counting.
> 
> Unless you mean you brewed 138L and consumed 276L, in which case I bow to you.




Sorry for the typo, there actually 46 litre batches. 3 x 46 = 138 litres, my apologies.


----------



## QldKev (5/4/10)

gregs said:


> Sorry for the typo, there actually 46 litre batches. 3 x 46 = 138 litres, my apologies.




Gregs has that issue, over-exaggerating sizes  

QldKev


----------



## gregs (5/4/10)

QldKev said:


> Gregs has that issue, over-exaggerating sizes
> 
> QldKev



Yeah thanks Kev but when it come to size Im just average, thats why I dont brew in the nude like some people.


----------



## Franko (5/4/10)

just punched out 40L of Squire Golden Ale clone today all went well cant wait to sample it

Franko


----------



## Fents (6/4/10)

zomg franko in brewing on red rocket shocker!


----------



## Pennywise (6/4/10)

First AG over easter weekend went ok, appart from haveing slightly worse efficiency than ususal, 67% <_< I had been getting in the 80's with my partials. Also missed my temp by 1 degree, note to self, go buy a propper thermometer. But it's in the fridge now and in a few weeks I'll have a nice (hopefully) mid strength APA.


----------

